
The philosophies of software languages, from Plankalkül to C - wickwavy
https://www.welcometothejungle.co/articles/philosophies-software-languages
======
ycombonator
Good succinct history and evolution of programming languages. Does anyone know
where can I find articles or books on various programming paradigms and the
underlying reasons for developing them ?

